# Spare remotes for leveltronic self levelling system



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I bought the above system and I am very pleased with it.

I do like to have spare keys and spare remotes for vehicles, just in case of loss, destruction etc. Unfortunately only one came with the kit and the supplier cannot get one from the Italian manufacturer.

I have located the website of the manufacturer and my ex pa, who is fluent in Italian, is goingt to try and order by internetwebthingy or by phone or fax.

If anyone replies in next week with interest I will obtain additional ones, if they are available, to sell at cost plus postage. Cost not known yet, but for anyone wanting a spare I reckon you woud pay up to £50 just to ensure you can get the legs up, or down, when required.


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi 
I will have one, if and when you get them 
Thanks Brian


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I ahve made conatct with the manufacturer. Ares Engineering in Italy. So helpful. Delighted to do business.

They are surprised that transleisure say they cannot sell them as they cannot get hold. They say transleisure have never tried to order spare remotes

They will post to me. 7 days delivery. EU grey imports!!!

They cost €100 plus €20 VAT plius 10 Euros postage so about £90.

I have asked for bulk discount if I order 10. I can always try and sell the other 8 to transleisure

I have initially ordered 2.

Oh the remote is the same for all 4 models of level tronic

Orders and addresses by PM


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

I have gone ahead and ordered two. Monsi if you pm me with your snail and e-mail address I will send on and we can arrange payment.

They tell me IOM is outside EU, so they do not charge me VAT. It is outside but we have EU VAT because we have a customs union with UK. Still that saves 20 Euros. Price roughly £60, which for a remote with 6 function buttons, is not bad.

I can also e-mail as pdf the instruction booklet and the instalation manual

For any one else wanting to buy, and not getting any satisfactory response from Transleisure

The details are

Contact : Anna,

[email protected]

www.ares-engineering.com

The site is in English as well as italian, but you cannot order direct from the site, that is by e-mail, fax or phone. The fax and phone are on the web site.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The remotes have been despatched Monsi, and I have paid. I can e-mail you a copy of the invoice for two if you wish.

I am advised they will be with me on Monday, postal strikes in your country allowing, IOM Post have not gone on strike, yet.

To send on I need your address, by PM or e-mail or phone

Ares Engineering in Italy were unhappy that we had not been able to obtain through their UK distributor and promise to take steps to rectify that


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Monsi

I have sent 3 PM's, just found they did not get past the outbox stage, cannot get them to send at all

my conatct detaisl are 01624 611999

[email protected]


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

thieawin said:


> Hi Monsi
> 
> I have sent 3 PM's, just found they did not get past the outbox stage, cannot get them to send at all
> 
> ...


Thats how pms work they stay in your outbox until the person you addressed it to picks them up then they automatically go to your sentbox.


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

*Remote*

Hi, If at all possible could you get me one I would be very grateful
Thanks


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

if monsi does not contact within 7 days you can have his for cost. £75.

Once resolved I am leaving mf , not renewing and not posting or visiting

I will post full contact for Anna at Ares before I do


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

You seem upset. 

Not everyone is on here every hour of every day to see that they have pms.

For your information Monsi last visited the site on the 20th.

(this information available to all by going to monsi's profile.)

I also note from his profile that he has a web address, on that web page is a freephone contact number for his firm. Hope that helps.

I don't see how this leads to dissatisfaction with MHF.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

nothing to do with monsi, and yes I had found the profile, web site freephone and e-mail address, but thanks for trying to help.

am leaving because I don't want to belong to a site where owner, adminisatrator and moderators behave as they do here


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

*how to get a spare leveltronic remote*

if you cannot get one from the UK main dealer

Contact manufacturer

Anna Bassi

Ares Engineering Srl

Via Brenta, 7 Z.I.

36010 Carrè (VI) Italy

Tel. +39 0445 720021

Fax +39 0445 720022

www.ares-engineering.com

about €100 each plus 25€ pp pay by bank transfer, so maybe bank charges, delivery 7 days

Anna has good English. There is only one model for all the systems in their range


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

*remotes here*

monsi and denise1

I shall gove monsi until 5 August. If no contact by then Denise I will pass to you

actual cost 100 éuros at say€.5 =£1.00 =£67. I had to pay the postage anyway for one.

I also have the instructions for setting up the remote to the correct code to work with your existing remote/installation


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

I have just got back from holiday it is the 5th tomorrow let me know if the remote is available & how to pay you

Thanks


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

ring me or e-mail me tomorrow with name and address and I will sort out payment then. On assumption we can trust each other I will post out in exchange for you posting the cheque, ie an exchange

Details about 6 posts up.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Denise, I have just been told that monsi, Brian, is on holiday until 12 August, I will wait until 13th to alow him to unpack and log on. He asked first. I hope you understand.


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Denise

Monsi, Brian, has not contacted me.

I rang his business and they tell me it is not known when he will be back

Ring me and give me your address and I will post the doofer and set up instructions to you and you can post a cheque to me and then I no longer need to visit the site!


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi,

thanks for your hard work in contacting the maufacturer. I am about to have leveltronic fitted and if TL cant get me a spare remote your contacts will be very helpful.

Just one thought I assume this is a "radio-based" remote control and not one that you could duplicate the functions of with a one for all type learning Infra-red remote?? as it appears to only have 4 buttons - i didnt know they do different systems - what is the difference?? 

I havent got the system and know nothing about it yet apart from it sounding great. I have found Transleisure VERY helpful so far in fitting of my oyster and hope to carry on our current good relationship with the leveltronic.

I know what you mean about the mods etc - it seems from reading some posts some of them think they have to have the last word about every detail - whether or not they have actually considered if their reply is useful or otherwise or even related to their area of moderation!!! Oh well - too much time I suppose!! Bring on retirement if it generates that much time!!!!!! I hope for me it will bring more time to do what I enjoy - being out and about in nature AWAY from email - internet etc etc !!!!


No doubt an "expert" in leveltronic will be on soon to pass comment!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, just caught up with this thread and became aware moni (brian) is due back at the weekend, that's if he doesn't change his mind .again lol  
We met up whilst in France, and had an issue with one of the legs on his 669 not retracting 8O turned out to be water ingress into the micro switch on the leg assembly itself, once it was cleaned and dried out protected with petroleum jelly, it worked fine, something to be aware of, and I'm sure Brian will be in touch on his return :wink: 

Regards MnD


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

It has 6 buttons, one up, one down and one for each leg.

The sizes are weight relevant and also rise relevant also for different chassis.

Go visit the website listed above

It appears to be radio rather than infra red Again the installation manual on the site, and in English should tell you all


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just noticed that if you go to the Ares web site, details above, they now have 8 dealers in UK, as opposed to just the one previously. They are listed under "contacts"

New developmenst and may mean that spare remotes are now available in UK, other than not via Transleisure (NB they only list Transleisure at Leeds, which I know for a fact is closed, the address and numbers listed are redundant, it still operates at Newark)

There is also a good video, a bit twee, about how the system works. All the technical spec for different models, weight capacities, lift height and power drain plus full downloadable installation and operation manuals


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

thanks for that very helpfull information - I was a bit jittery to hear about the stuck leg on another members van though!!!


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Denise, you have a pm waiting for you


----------



## FrankStretton (Dec 17, 2006)

*Remote*

Have you still got the remote tried ringing but no answer


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Gone


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

hi
sorry for the delay but we are still in france and the was the only chance we had to get on the internet,i take it it has been sold now,will you be so kind and email me the address where you bought it from
regards brian lisa

to all the rest we having a loverly time in france still lol
thanks dave but too late mate


----------



## williambark (May 1, 2005)

*Leveltronic*


Hello All

Just to say, we are now taking over the LevelTronic distribution in UK. Anybody with a pre 2008 unit should contact us regarding the free software upgrade and fitting healthcheck that is available.

We are also able to offer discounted Second/Spare remotes for previous Transleisure customers.

Please call or email us

Towtal
01782 333422
[email protected]


----------



## Hermanatr (Jun 23, 2017)

thieawin said:


> I bought the above system and I am very pleased with it.
> 
> I do like to have spare keys and spare remotes for vehicles, just in case of loss, destruction etc. Unfortunately only one came with the kit and the supplier cannot get one from the Italian manufacturer.
> 
> ...


I recently purchased an RV with the Level Tronic Levelling System. Do you know where I could obtain a manual showing how to operate and service this system?


----------

